# Discrete codes for 942



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

I know that discrete off now works on the 942, but I have never read about this (second post). I tried it and it works. Cool!

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-master/thread.cgi?7865


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

SJ HART said:


> I know that discrete off now works on the 942, but I have never read about this (second post). I tried it and it works. Cool!
> 
> http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-master/thread.cgi?7865


Copied the steps here to make it easier to find later.
1-On the remote hold the SAT mode button until all the mode lights are lit then release.
2- Press the POWER button.
3- Press VOLUME UP for discrete on, VOLUME DOWN for discrete off.
4- Press any button when done to end this procedure.


----------



## ugafan (Oct 7, 2003)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is "discreet off"? Thanks.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

ugafan said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is "discreet off"? Thanks.


It's when you don't want anyone else to know


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

discrete codes are Infrared Codes that perfrom a specific function every time. Like power on, or power off, or Tv inputs, or amplifier sources, or etc....

They are very useful when you have a programmable remote so that you can make a macro (a single button that sends out multiple commands). You could do like i have: I press a "'system on" button on my Marantz RC9200 remote and it sends the following commands: Tv on, TV on, Yamaha recrv on, Yamaha on, then it waits .3 secs, then it sends 942 on, 942 on. Next there is a 1 sec delay, then it sends yamaha recvr input CBL/SAT, CBL/SAT, followed by a code to recall a memory setting for valoume and audio delay(because dish is always off). then a .5 sec delay, then a code for component input 1 for my panasonic tv, lastly it jumps to the page with my satellite buttons (1,2,3,4, play, pause, relplay,etc).

This allows me to start up my system, get it to the right inputs and the right page for controlling the 942 with one button to press. 

THAT is what discrete codes is all about. If i did not have discrete codes, then sometimes when a device is on that i want to turn on, the power toggle code will simply turn it off. The discrete on will only turn it on, if its on, it stays on. If its off, then it turns it on.

jon


----------



## cleblanc (Dec 18, 2003)

I was very happy to find this thread. However, this is NOT working on my Dish 942 remote. I have tried the procedure several times. And when I hit the Volume Up/Down button, the remote switches to TV mode. Shouldn't it stay in SAT mode?
Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

The power on and off discrete codes for most if not all dish recievers are on remote central.


----------

